
Show HN: Excel Add-In for Text Analytics - parths
https://www.paralleldots.com/excel-plugin
======
muktabh
I am data scientist at ParallelDots , the company that has launched this Excel
plugin. We realised that a lot of people want to use Machine Learning
solutions like keyword extraction, sentiment, emotion etc. on Excel itself
where they collect data. Here we have made such facilities accessible as Excel
formulae where you need zero programming skills to use them. We have provided
a free tier where you can try it out. I am happy to answer any questions about
the functionality.

~~~
mongodude
Great - wonder how do you guys hold sway amidst tough competition from Amazon
and Google for text analysis solutions? It's a tough world out there for
startups in this space.

~~~
farhan330
If someone can assure me that my data will be secure while using these cloud
based solutions, I will be happy to pay a premium for accessing such services.
Unfortunately, both Google and Amazon provide no such guarantee which makes it
difficult for a financial organization like mine to use it and therefore, I
feel if you guys can provide an on-premise solution in the form of an excel
plugin, that could be killer!

------
pretzelboo
Wow, this is something unique and frankly a really practical use case! There
are lots of ppl who use Excel and haven't been exposed to revolution going
around in the AI field.

